

Smatcher: startupmatcher reborn for startupschool - seiji
http://startupmatcher.com/?reallyitsnew

======
diN0bot
hmmm...is this a tech cofounder site? a site to find friends? a dating
service?

i want to believe in the site--bringing people together in authentic non-
slimey convenient ways is awesome.

the mobile part throws me. i barely use my phone and i don't have a sms plan,
let alone have a smart phone. is this critical...i mean, am i supposed to be
out in the world and suddenly my phone beeps that someone i'm interested in
working with, hanging with and/or dating is nearby? i spend most of my time
coding in my house or playing goofy sports outdoors--my phone is useless for
all of this, whereas email and webpages are helpful and convenient (for
funtime organization not playing :-)

why do you want to know my sexual orientation? the mix of personal and
professional is....interesting? it's not good that the gender drop down just
says "guy" and doesn't look like a drop down. maybe the whole thing looks
different on a phone?

the ui fails with FF 3.5 OSX.5. i switched to safari and was able to register
and fill out a profile....is something supposed to happen when i click "update
profile"?

yeah...so the site in general doesn't "work."

this is a shame. i hope you get your stuff together. a bit of a chicken and
egg problem so....

------
seiji
As of 2339 PDT on launch day: Now updates actually work.

